# Half-Life Movie



## -Lucario- (Feb 14, 2009)

Done by an amateur film group with a budget of $500 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1UPMEmCqZo

You be the judge.


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 14, 2009)

that was bad ass


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Feb 14, 2009)

Prety cool I guess.


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Feb 14, 2009)

that was really good i love that series


----------



## Phenom (Feb 14, 2009)

not bad at all


----------



## Impasse (Feb 14, 2009)

The sets, costumes and CG are all very well done, but I don't think the camera-shaking was quite executed correctly. The headcrabs could have been improved a bit as well. As a whole though, that trailer is rather interesting.

I was actually hoping for some scenes from the first Half-Life game, but Episode 1 is pretty good movie material.


----------



## TheBiggestIdiotEver (Feb 14, 2009)

Aside from those cheesy-looking head crab zombies, that was excellent!


----------



## DragonRift (Feb 14, 2009)

Wanna know what's sad?  It takes a bunch of independent filmmakers with a shoestring budget to make a watchable video game adaptation...  It definitely shows that some love was put into this project, but I think a few bucks more could have been spent on a tripod or two.  The shaky camera became distracting after awhile.

Otheriwse, this is a solid little piece of work.  ^^;


----------



## Teco (Feb 14, 2009)

Cant wait for the part in the movie when they have to make a seesaw out of a plank and use a bunch of bricks or somesuch (combine bodies would be badder assed) to counter their weight on the one side as to move on to the next area! *punched*
    I didnt feel anything from the acting, *shrug* Wasnt as powerful as I think they could have made it. Otherwise pretty good.


----------



## Aden (Feb 14, 2009)

Holy damn, that kicked ass. Can't wait for more.


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 14, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> I think a few bucks more could have been spent on a tripod or two. The shaky camera became distracting after awhile.


Yeah, I suppose they were trying to do it for some sort of effect but it wasn't really that effective. I hope they do improve that in the next part.



Teco said:


> I didnt feel anything from the acting, *shrug* Wasnt as powerful as I think they could have made it.



The main problem with it was that they really didn't put much or any emotion into what they were saying. That and they were a little too quiet when they were talking. Lets just hope they do a little bit better in part 2.


I really do hope they change the design on the headcrabs though, it looked alot like they just tied pillows onto their heads, but hey who can complain with the budget they were working on. I personally can't wait to see part 2. All and all this was very well done imo.


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Feb 15, 2009)

its ok but the voice acting kinda blows.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 15, 2009)

lol This is the LOTD.

I thought this was fucking awesome, More of these things should be made.


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 16, 2009)

pheonix said:


> lol This is the LOTD.
> 
> I thought this was fucking awesome, More of these things should be made.



I posted this before they made it LOTD, I wonder if this thread is the reason why this video became LOTD?


----------



## pheonix (Feb 16, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> I posted this before they made it LOTD, I wonder if this thread is the reason why this video became LOTD?



Possibly, or maybe it's just a really weird coincidence. That's a little creepy. lol


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 16, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Possibly, or maybe it's just a really weird coincidence. That's a little creepy. lol



The movie came out about a day before i posted this link. It's pretty new material actually and has grown popular really fast. I was just "first on the scene" so to speak


----------



## pheonix (Feb 16, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> The movie came out about a day before i posted this link. It's pretty new material actually and has grown popular really fast. I was just "first on the scene" so to speak



I'm never always last. lol It's amazing for what it is though.


----------



## Lukar (Feb 16, 2009)

Damn. I don't know jack about Half Life, but that was epic.


----------

